# Tiller Super 16



## Chadrap (Mar 3, 2018)

This is as close to finished as it’s gonna be for a bit. 06 Gheenoe Super 16 tiller with some goodies. Great little rig for carvin up the backwater. Pretty proud of the little gal


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice Skiff!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How much speed you get outa' that 40hp?


----------



## Chadrap (Mar 3, 2018)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How much speed you get outa' that 40hp?


About 35. I could get a bit more out of it, but it just starts squirling out a little. Plenty fast though.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

There's just something about a Super !
More legal horsepower , very solid ...

Always have liked them ! Also like tillers ...

Is that one electric start ?


----------



## Chadrap (Mar 3, 2018)

noeettica said:


> There's just something about a Super !
> More legal horsepower , very solid ...
> 
> Always have liked them ! Also like tillers ...
> ...


It is electric start. I like this little motor


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Always funny to me hearing anyone say that 40hp is a small motor, haha. My first boat was a 12 foot sears jon boat with a 2.5 hp outboard, man that thing was slow! You could literally paddle the boat faster than it ran haha!


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice


----------

